# Big muddy tourney



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Alright guys, i need to start scouting out my competition, so is anyone else in the Big muddy? Im really excited, this is my first tourney on the missouri, and luckily im fishing with, who i think, is one of the better fisherman of that river. He's definitely proven himself to me that he knows his stuff. We have done extremely well so far this year. Im a little nervous though about the spawning conditions. We pulled in a 25" today that was spawned out, and being it is supposed to be in the 60's next week, the rest might be too. Hopefully we get a little luck!

anyway, yeah just wondering if any other nodak members were gonna be there???????

and if you are, bring cameras so u can take pictures of me on the first place stand!!!! hahaha jk guys :beer:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Is this the Moritz Sport and Marine tourney you are talking about? When is this tournament taking place


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

it's next saturday, the 28th, and im not sure if its moritz or not, all i know is that there is some sweet payout!


----------

